# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Πορτολάνος Nautilia.gr > Ανατολικές ακτές, Βόρειο Αιγαίο, Θερμαϊκός, Ευβοϊκός κόλπος. >  Σποράδες

## Asterias

Γεια χαρά.
Ηθέλα να πάρω μια ιστιοπλοϊκή ιδέα για τα τρια νησιά Σκιάθο-Σκόπελο-Αλόνησσο.
Αν υπάρχει κάποιος που έχει ταξιδέψει με σκάφος στα τρία νησιά ας με ενημερώσει γιατι υπάρχουν αρκετές ναυτικές απορίες.

----------


## chrondi

Πέρυσι έκανα ιστιοπλοϊκώς το γύρο των Βόρειων Σποράδων (δύο εβδομάδες), οπότε οι πληροφορίες που σας δίνω είναι σχεικά επίκαιρες:
Αν σχεδιάζετε να φθάσετε μέχρι τον Παγασητικό κόλπο, δεν αξίζει να προχωρήσετε Μηλίνα, νησί Αλατάς, αλλά δέστε στο νησί Παλαιό Τρίκερι το μεσημέρι και αράξτε για το βράδυ αρόδο στο Πηγάδι, κοντά στο Αχίλλειο. Στην επιστροφή προς Σποράδες, μπορείτε να γεμίσετε νερό στο Πεφκί. Στη Σκιάθο, εκτός από το λιμάνι που πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να περάσετε την τελευταία μέρα, αξίζει αρόδο η παραλία Κουκουναριές που μετά τη Δύση επικρατεί απόλυτη ησυχία. Στη Σκόπελο, προσέξτε την αγκυροβολία στο Μπλω, νότια από τον Πάνορμο. Το Λιμνονάρι έχει ωραία γαλαζοπράσινα νερά για μπάνιο και ο Στάφυλος προσφέρεται για διανυκτέρευση (αρόδο, προς τα δυτικά, κάτω από τις ταβέρνες). Περιττό να προσθέσω ότι το λιμάνι στη Χώρα είναι αρκετά ευρύχωρο και η πόλις γραφικότατη, παρά τον πολύ κόσμο. Απέναντι, στην Αλόννησο, προσπαθείστε να πάτε νωρίς στο Πατητήρι να δέσετε, ώστε να ανεβείτε το απόγευμα, πριν δύσει ο ήλιος, στην παλιά πόλη. Για μπάνιο προσφέρεται η παραλία Τζώρτη. Η Στενή Βάλα έχει πολύ κόσμο και δεν θα χάσετε πολλά πράγματα αν την παραλείψετε. Αντίθετα, όνειρο είναι ο κολπίσκος του Αγίου Πέτρου βορειότερα, στην Κυρά Παναγιά (Πέλαγο) και τα νερά του διαυγέστατα. Ανάλογα με τον καιρό και το διαθέσιμο χρόνο, μπορείτε να πάτε και ως τον βόρειο, ολόγυρα κλειστό, κόλπο του νησιού, τον Πλανήτη. Στη Σκύρο, το λιμάνι είναι υπό κατασκευή, οπότε η αγκυροβολία αρόδο στον όρμο της Λιναριάς, με τον άνεμο να μας μαστιγώνει αλύπητα, ήταν μια οδυνηρή εμπειρία πέρυσι. Αντίθετα, συνιστώ διανυκτέρευση στη Σκάτζουρα, στο μέσο Σκύρου-Σκοπέλου, αρόδο στο δυτικό όρμο. Τέλος, η νήσος Σκόπελος προσφέρει δυνατότητα δεσίματος σε μώλο στο Λουτράκι, βορειοδυτικώς του νησιού. Η δυτική ακτή της Αλοννήσου και οι βόρειες ακτές της Σκοπέλου και της Σκιάθου είναι αφιλόξενες, οπότε τις θαυμάζεις είτε με κυάλια παραπλέοντας, είτε σε ... καρτ-ποστάλ!
Αν έχετε συγκεκριμένες ερωτήσεις, είμαι πρόθυμος να σας απαντήσω, εφόσον γνωρίζω.
ΥΓ: Η στριφτή τυρόπιττα είναι σπεσιαλιτέ και στα τρία νησιά (Σκιάθο, Σκόπελο, Αλόννησο). Σε επόμενο μήνυμα θα σας πω το μέρος που νομίζω ότι ήταν νοστιμότερη!

----------


## Asterias

Πολύ ωραία... Σ`ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

Θα μπορούσες να μου πείς περίπου περίοδο που είχες πάει και αν θυμάσαι καθόλου τις καιρικές συνθήκες; 
Με ενδιαφέρει πολύ αυτή η πληροφορία, διότι θα μεταφερόμαστε με ένα σκάφος Ανοιχτής Θάλασσας, ένα φουσκωτό και ένα παραδοσιακό Ναυτοπροσκοπικό σκάφος το οποίο έχει κάποιους περιορισμούς στις πλεύσεις του, ανάλογα με τον καιρό. Βασικά με ενδιαφέρει η ένταση ανέμου και αν σε κάποια σημεία παρατηρήσατε απότομες-γρήγορες αλλαγές στην ένταση και διεύθυνση του ανέμου.

----------


## chrondi

Ήταν το δεύτερο δεκαπενθήμερο του Ιουλίου (14-28/07), την εποχή που φύσαγε δυνατό μελτέμι (7-8 Β) στο Νότιο Αιγαίο. Το σκάφος ήταν 13 μέτρα και έβγαλε άνετα το εξάρι με κύμα τρία μέτρα στη διαδρομή Πέλαγος - Σκύρος (άλλωστε με πλεύση δευτερόπρυμα). Στη Σκύρο είχε ήδη γίνει χαμός (ξεσέρματα άγκυρας κλπ.), οπότε σιγουρεύτηκα με δύο άγκυρες φουνταρισμένες σε άμμο χωρίς φύκια. Το φουσκωτό προσφέρεται για όλη τη θαλάσσια περιοχή Σκόπελος -Αλόννησος - Περιστέρα - Κυρά Παναγιά (δηλαδή βορείως της Σκοπέλου), η ναυτοπροσκοπική φαλαινίδα δεν τη βγάζει πέρα από Τσουγγριά και Αρκό στη Σκιάθο ή γύρω από τον Πάνορμο στη Σκόπελο, ενώ το ιστιοπλοϊκό για να ανοιχθεί ανατολικότερα προς Σκάτζουρα - Σκύρο καλό είναι να ξεπερνάει τα 12 μέτρα ή να είναι αγωνιστικό. Η πιο στρωτή και σίγουρη για αέρα θάλασσα είναι ανοικτά της Αλοννήσου προς νότια της Περιστέρας και βορείως της Αλοννήσου μέχρι την Κυρά Παναγιά. Νότια της Σκοπέλου και προς Σκιάθο ο άνεμος εξασθενίζει, οπότε χρειάζεται μηχανή.

----------


## vas

λοιπον οι σποραδες ειναι σουπερ ειδικα αν εχεις και κανεναν ψαρα μαζι. πηγα περσυ και ειναι πολυ καλα, ωραια θαλασσα, καλο φαι, ησυχια....
Προσωπικα προτεινω να αποφυγεις τη σκιαθο γιατι γινεται χαμος, εχει ζεστη αεροπλανα, κλπκλπ. Απο Σκοπελο προτεινω αγνωντα και πανορμο. Απο Αλονησσο χωρα ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ, και αροδου οπου βρεις. Επισης να πας Παναγια στον πλανητη. λοιπον αλλες πληροφοριες στο συνημμενο που ειχα ετοιμασει περυσι με c(l)opy paste απο διαφορα site.
απο καιρο λιγα πραματα κυριως αναμεσα σκιαθο-σκοπελο, και καποιες σπηλιαδες κατω απ τη σκοπελο. ειχα παει 15αυγουστο.

----------


## Asterias

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις πληροφορίες, θέλω λίγη ώρα να τις μελετήσω στο χάρτη με τους υπόλοιπους κυβερνήτες, να διαβάσουμε και πάλι τον πλοηγό, να βγάλουμε τα σχέδια πλόων και θα επανέλθω με συγκεκριμένες ερωτήσεις. Αν υπάρχει και κάποια πληροφορία επιπλέον, από κάποιο άλλο μέλος ... θα μας ήταν ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμη. 

ΥΓ: Vas, στη Σκιάθο είχαμε ξαναπάει με τα σκάφη και όντος είναι λίγο περίεργα τα πράγματα... Να φανταστείς ένα βράδυ και όσο η φαλαινίδα ήταν δεμένη στη πλωτή προβλήτα και έρχονται και άλλα σκάφη και ήταν όλα τόσο τσιμένα στο δεσιμό τους που σε εμάς και σε άλλο ένα σκάφος σκάσανε τα 2 παραβλήματα. (προστατευτικά μπαλόνια)

----------


## gmav

ΒΑ απο την Αλόνησο είναι η Κυρα Παναγιά.

http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=3...72942&t=h&z=12


στο νότιο τμήμα του υπάρχει ένα μακρόστενο κολπάκι με πολύ καθαρά νερά.
άγκυρα στα 3-4 μέτρα. βυθός άμμος με πέτρες. καλό κράτημα.

http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=3...34118&t=h&z=15


 39° 18.615'N   24° 3.784'E
το κολπάκι είναι προστατευμένο απο όλους τους καιρούς αν και με έντονο ΒΑ άνεμο ίσως να φέρνει κατεβασιές απο τα βουνά τριγύρω.


http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=3...17059&t=h&z=16

----------


## vas

Αγ Πετρος λεγεται ο κολπος και οντως ειναι πολυ ομορφος. Μπορεις να χωθεις και πισω απ το νησακι με πρυματσα στα βραχια.
Η Κυρα Παναγια ειναι πολυ αξιολογος προορισμος και ο Πλανητης ( ο κλειστος κολπος Βορεια) αξιζει μια επισκεψη επισης.

----------


## chrondi

Το αγκυροβόλιο πίσω από το νησάκι (με πρυμάτσα στα βράχια) είναι ασφαλές και ευρύχωρο, τα νερά πεντακάθαρα και επικρατεί απόλυτη ησυχία (αν βεβαίως δεν ατυχήσετε να έχετε γείτονα κανένα κρούιζερ που δουλεύει την ηλεκτρογεννήτρια για τον κλιματισμό ...)

----------

